# How to determine view for an inbound RCI exchange to DVC?



## bizaro86 (Aug 10, 2021)

I have a DVC exchange on hold for Animal Kingdom for next January via RCI. We are a bit on the fence about it, as it isn't an especially convenient time for my wife's work. However, I know that a Savanah view would probably tip the scales, as our two boys love animals and would go crazy if they could see them off the balcony. 

Is there any way for me to determine the view prior to accepting the exchange? We have never done DVC - I believe you can call member services after the exchange is confirmed to add names for park "perks" and to determine room type, but I'm hoping to figure that out prior to accepting the exchange (on hold after an OGS match). There are some posts referencing a "code" that you can check somehow, but they were old and I couldn't figure out the details. Is that still possible to do?


----------



## nomoretslt (Aug 10, 2021)

I’m not sure how exchanges work, but would be surprised if you got a savannah view.  They require a lot more points than standard view (in the DVC system).  That being said, I’ve stayed there with both views.  Was disappointed with our savanna view...I’m an early riser and like to sit with coffee on my balcony.  Animals didn’t come out that early.....apparently they all get checked by the vet first.  There are many places to see animals throughout the day from different public areas around the resort.  We also once had a standard view in Jambo and it had great views of the savanna.  Kidani is the main DVC section.  It has a fun pool, a great gym, one of the best community halls on property.  Kind of inconvenient to get to the parks unless you have a car.  And quick service food is over at Jambo.  But overall it’s a great place.  They also did a campfire and storytelling and also night vision goggles to see animals at night....but that may have changed due to....Covid.  If it’s not a great time to go due to work schedules, then it’s a tough call.  Do these types of rooms come up often for exchange?


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 10, 2021)

On the DVC sticky thread in the Sightings Forum, folks have been reporting that they have received savanna view.
Folks are saying to wait approx 10 days for DVC_ (to receive and process the RCI confirmation)_ and then call DVC to get _their_ confirmation number and ask.

I was also disappointed with my Savanna views years ago when I was a DVC member. As stated above, it requires a lot more DVC points. But as stated above, you‘ll have lots of other places to view the animals.

Animal Kingdom is rare via RCI so if you can make it work, I suggest taking it.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 10, 2021)

You can’t learn the view until after it is confirmed and sent to DVCMC. If it were me, I’d be willing to gamble the exchange fee on it.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 10, 2021)

bnoble said:


> You can’t learn the view until after it is confirmed and sent to DVCMC. If it were me, I’d be willing to gamble the exchange fee on it.



Thanks for the confirmation. I was hoping there was an insider tip. 

I might just gamble the exchange fee on it. My wife is considerably more risk adverse than me and won't want to, but I figure a few hundred dollars gamble is worth it. I already booked cheap flights (fully refundable back to my bank of credits from covid cancelled trips) so worst case we can always just not go if her schedule doesn't work out. Unfortunately her new boss doesn't travel and is much less flexible than the last person, who "got" travel and would try and keep things flexible. I wouldn't buy park tickets unless I was sure we were going.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 10, 2021)

nomoretslt said:


> I’m not sure how exchanges work, but would be surprised if you got a savannah view.  They require a lot more points than standard view (in the DVC system).



I reviewed tons of old threads, lots of reports of rci exchangers getting savannah view. Probably because it does cost more points- rci only gets the leftovers that dvc members haven't booked.


----------



## elaine (Aug 11, 2021)

also got SAV view with RCI exchange. In fact, I haven't heard of anyone on TUG getting any other view.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 11, 2021)

We also received savanna view this past January.  It was a lot of fun for our granddaughter.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 11, 2021)

Sounds like my odds of getting Savanah view are pretty good then.

We had planned on doing Disneyland slightly later i  2022, but maybe this makes more sense. On site should still get early park access, which we would use. With no fastpass at either park yet I suspect we might be better off at Disney World for the early entry.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 11, 2021)

I have seen Standard reported. The two I’ve never seen are Value and Concierge.


----------



## Dean (Aug 11, 2021)

I've had quite a few exchanges to AKV.  Most were Savannah view and all were Kidani.  I would take the change, even standard view is a great exchange.


----------



## okw1 (Aug 12, 2021)

Not only do we love staying at Kidani for the animals we see, they (pre Covid) have many wonderful learning opportunities for your children.  Some people complain because it is only near Animal Kingdom Park but we love it for the relaxing slower paced beautiful atmosphere.  If you have a car there are many great places to eat off site in just a few minutes.


----------



## Firepath (Aug 12, 2021)

I would gamble on it. Even a standard room is nice. We have traded in twice and got savannah both times. Unlike when exchanging into Saratoga. We never get preferred. I always get the type of room by calling DVC and asking.


----------



## Inhislove (Aug 13, 2021)

We had two simultaneous savannah views last year via RCI exchange. I loved the tub in the unit as well as the 2 bathrooms. Our views were AMAZING


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 13, 2021)

I've confirmed it. Worst case I'll eat the exchange fee if my wife absolutely can't get the time off. 

Thanks for the advice all!


----------



## Inhislove (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Inhislove (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## bhrungo (Aug 14, 2021)

We stayed on exchange and had a savanna view. It was incredible! We would definitely stay there again, have fun!


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 29, 2021)

Quick update - I called DVC today and we have a Savanah view!

That, combined with my wife's new boss reducing her FTE means we're just going to go - if they don't like it they can find someone else.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 3, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> Quick update - I called DVC today and we have a Savanah view!
> 
> That, combined with my wife's new boss reducing her FTE means we're just going to go - if they don't like it they can find someone else.



Nice exchange! It's one of my favorite resorts. We have reservations at the end of the year, hopefully we will be able to go. Enjoy!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## nomoretslt (Sep 9, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> Quick update - I called DVC today and we have a Savanah view!
> 
> That, combined with my wife's new boss reducing her FTE means we're just going to go - if they don't like it they can find someone else.


Very exciting.  Glad to hear you are going.  Such a great resort.  Are you in a one bedroom or studio.
Is it thus January?  I saw something on the DVC members page that the pool at Kidani will be closed for refurbishment in January, but you can use the pool at Jambo next door.  There is a shuttle that takes you there, or it’s walkable depending on which wing you are in.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 10, 2021)

nomoretslt said:


> Very exciting.  Glad to hear you are going.  Such a great resort.  Are you in a one bedroom or studio.
> Is it thus January?  I saw something on the DVC members page that the pool at Kidani will be closed for refurbishment in January, but you can use the pool at Jambo next door.  There is a shuttle that takes you there, or it’s walkable depending on which wing you are in.



We have a 1br. I don't think they deposit studios to rci because of high internal demand.

I was aware of the pool closure, and don't really care. We aren't likely to use it much anyway, my kids always want to do the parks full time at Disneyland and so I assume this will be the same.


----------



## Firepath (Sep 10, 2021)

Call DVC. They will tell you if it's savannah view or not. We've exchanged for AKL twice, and it was savannah both times. Have fun!


----------



## nomoretslt (Sep 10, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> We have a 1br. I don't think they deposit studios to rci because of high internal demand.
> 
> I was aware of the pool closure, and don't really care. We aren't likely to use it much anyway, my kids always want to do the parks full time at Disneyland and so I assume this will be the same.



You will love the one bedroom....it has two full baths and so much room.  The jet tub is amazing.

Florida can be quite chilly in January and even though the pools are heated, not a big fan of swimming when it’s cold out. 

I always check to 15 day forecast so I can figure out what to pack.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 11, 2021)

nomoretslt said:


> I always check to 15 day forecast so I can figure out what to pack.


We do too - but in January we still pack for both warm and cool weather. Never know how it will change!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2021)

I made the mistake in January of just taking long pants.  We were so hot, we drove to Costco and bought shorts.  And even Costco in Orlando had only golf skirts for me and golf shorts for Rick, no cargo shorts, no capris for me.  I was disappointed that we hadn't gone prepared.  How much space does it take to throw a few pairs of shorts in the suitcase?  What was I thinking?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> Quick update - I called DVC today and we have a Savanah view!
> 
> That, combined with my wife's new boss reducing her FTE means we're just going to go - if they don't like it they can find someone else.


Awesomeness!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 11, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> We do too - but in January we still pack for both warm and cool weather. Never know how it will change!


Yes, we are typically there in January and I pack for both warm and cool weather. This year we have reservations for December, which is a hit and miss in regards to weather too.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 11, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I made the mistake in January of just taking long pants.  We were so hot, we drove to Costco and bought shorts.  And even Costco in Orlando had only golf skirts for me and golf shorts for Rick, no cargo shorts, no capris for me.  I was disappointed that we hadn't gone prepared.  How much space does it take to throw a few pairs of shorts in the suitcase?  What was I thinking?


Ugh, that is hard. 
I take shorts for the day and just in case…a jacket, gloves, hat and a scarf for the evenings in January. I will be doing the same for December. Lol I have been very thankful for my gloves and scarf many times during the evenings in January.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2021)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Ugh, that is hard.
> I take shorts for the day and just in case…a jacket, gloves, hat and a scarf for the evenings in January. I will be doing the same for December. Lol I have been very thankful for my gloves and scarf many times during the evenings in January.


You would think I'd have learned that lesson!


----------



## bnoble (Sep 11, 2021)

In winter, I ignore the forecast---in Central FL it is often meaningless more than 36 hours in advance, and sometimes even then.

Instead, I pack for 2-3 days each of cold and warm weather. Usually, no matter what the forecast says, that works out. If worse comes to worst, I just use the washer/dryer to re-wear the warm/cold weather gear I need. Villas FTW.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 12, 2021)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Ugh, that is hard.
> I take shorts for the day and just in case…a jacket, gloves, hat and a scarf for the evenings in January. I will be doing the same for December. Lol I have been very thankful for my gloves and scarf many times during the evenings in January.


Yes, half the jackets, hoodies, sweaters and sweatshirts in my closet were bought at Disney when I went unprepared. Many times the needed item was back in the villa!!


----------

